# Nissan Titan



## Rick Schabo (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello everyone. I was just wondering if any outback owners have the new Nissan Titan Truck. I just purchased one and own a 28bhs outback. If there are any Titan owners out there I was wondering if you could share your experience towing? Thanks


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rick,

You're gonna hear from the Jollyman on that one! If it has anything to do with the Nissan Titan, Jolly's the man for you.

Hang on, he'll be here shortly.

Mark


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Go ahead and start the Jimmy Buffet music.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Did someone say.....TITAN!

Got one, and tow the 25RSS. Have only logged a couple trips with her, but have no complaints. This truck was made to tow.

I use an Equal-i-zer brand hitch, and Prodigy brake controller. The combination tows very well.

MPG kinda sux until well broken in, especially towing. Keep an eye on the rear differential. My fluid cooked during my breakin period, and had to be changed. (fluid, no damage to anything, just black and stinky oil)

Let me know if you want any other specifics.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Rick,

I just bought a new Titan myself (11/27/04). So far it seems to be a great truck.
I have not had the chance to tow anything with it yet, but will be hooking it up to a 28RSS in the Spring.

I have found that tires are going to be a real issue with it. I have the 18" wheels, and there is virtually no selection available in the stock size. I did eventually find some studded snow tires for it, but they wanted $276/tire







. I think I'll just use chains!

I have also had the joy - already - of being rear ended in it (at 700 miles on the odo)







. Sitting at a stop light, when a 16 year old girl in a Subaru with a cell phone plastered to her ear plowed into the back of us. Did I mention she was in Mommy car, and had taken it without permission? I guess that stands to reason as she also does not have a drivers license, so Mommy probably wouldn't have let her drive it had she asked!









To make a long story short(er), the Titan came thru it well. the Subaru went under the rear bumber, so no visible damage other than blowing the trailer electrical socket into a million pieces. It did however move the entire hitch assembly forward about 1/8". I am having it replaced, in case there is any unseen structural damage.

Anyway, congrat's on the new Titan, I'm sure you will love it!

Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Doug...
YIKES! Not the TITAN!

I bought a brand new 1987 SS Monte Carlo once, and hit a deer at 65 MPH. I had only a couple hundred miles on her. It was a sports car, and I had a close call with the GREAT BEYOND! I still have that car too!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sorry to hijack the thread but Jolly, my Dad bought an 84 SS Monte Carlo brand new and I still have it too. Only 31K original miles. It's a garage queen that we take to car shows sometimes. It still looks brand new


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Rick,

I am also a Titan owner and have put my truck through most everyhting except for towing (still shopping for a trailer). As Jolly said, watch the rear diff fluid, in fact if you have not checked it, do so now. A huge number came out of the factory low on oil. There was an increase in the amount of fluid stated in the owner's manual. I would suggest changing the rear diff to a synthetic after the break in period, but don't wait that long to check the level. Other issues, brake judder, recall for colum shifter and rear outboard seat belts, TSB on radio and engine ticking at idle. If you have any specific questions post them.

I am curious, what is the max cargo capacity as listed on your door sticker? I am just trying to work through the weights, not acting like the police just looking for reality.

Not Yet 
Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jim...
Mine was low mileage, and garaged a lot for a loooooong time. Now my son has it....and I hope he keeps it up and puts some $$$ into it.

Jared...My new radio and seat belt parts are in, so I have to get them installed. I'm changing the diffs to synthetic in the Spring.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Jared...My new radio and seat belt parts are in, so I have to get them installed. I'm changing the diffs to synthetic in the Spring.
> [snapback]20286[/snapback]​


I had the recalls for shifter and seat belts done. Also had radio swapped. 
I am currently running Amsoil in both engine and differentials. A point of interest. The 04 manual called for 80w90 in the differentials, but a notice put out and the 05 manuals recommend API GL5 75w-140. This is a much stronger diff oil and should be used for all especially in towing aplications. I plan on switching to AMSOIL 75w-140 http://www.amsoil.com/products/svo.htm as soon as I purchase a trailer. If you do not use 4 WD often then you can still run 80w90 in the front diff. Food for thought.

Not Yet (need new gear oil first)
Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think that's what I need in my diffs too. How many miles did you put on before you put synthetic in the engine?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I think that's what I need in my diffs too. How many miles did you put on before you put synthetic in the engine?
> [snapback]20323[/snapback]​


I did a full change over at 1500 miles. My truck was an early build (03/04) and I was suspect on initial contaminations in a brand new engine plant. A little cautious maybe but cheap insurance. My diff was low and the drain plug magnet had nearly 1/4 inch of mung built up. Now I change the engine on a 7500 mile schedule. I would take it out longer but I don't like the tiny filter. I will send out a sample at my next change to see how the oil is holding up. If it was not for the new heavy oil recommendation I would change the diffs at 20k with heavy towing.

Jared


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Sorry for the double post. To you Titan owners out there. What is your Carrying Capacity as listed on the sticker inside the door? I am trying to work out the numbers on my truck so that I can narrow in on an appropriate trailer. Also is any of you have taken the truck to the scales, what kind of weights did you get. Thanks.

Not Yet (need to weigh my truck)
Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jared,

Here are the numbers on my Titan. I just weighed it this morning:

I have an '04 LE CrewCab 4x4, fully equiped (Except no offroad package).
Truck was weighed with full fuel load and driver (200#) only. No bed accessories onboard.

STICKER:
GVWR = 6,499
GAWR-FR = 3,500
GAWR-RR = 3,800

SCALE:
Gross = 5,720
FR Axle = 3,180
RR Axle = 2,540

AVAILABLE:
Gross = 779
FR Axle = 320
RR Axle = 1,260

Interesting that the bed is rated to carry 1,260 pounds, but I only have 779 pounds before I exceed the GVWR.

Keystone lists the tounge load for the 28RS-S at 460 pounds, which leaves 319 pounds for wife, kids, dog and 'stuff' in the truck. That would be tight for us, but workable.

It does however, bring up a concern when you apply the 10% rule to the 28RS-S gross weight of 7,000 pounds. That only leaves 79 pounds for family and stuff.

I find that a little disturbing! Maybe some of the towing experts around here could weigh-in (no pun intend... OK, so it was intended!) on that?


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Doug,

I had purchased a 2004 Toyota Tundra Double Cab and was told that it could pull the 28RSS. However, like you, I weighed the truck (heeding the advice of many on this forum) and found that the weights just did not work out, considering the cargo that would "HAVE" to be added to the truck and trailer. Things such as my wife, kids, dog, fun stuff for camping like fishing equipment, food, portable TV, playstation, toys, clothes, the list could go on.

That is why I made thet choice to eliminate the worry of weight from my equation and bought the Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel. I no longer have any consideration, well some, about what I am taking and how much it weighs.

I don't know about you but the last thing I want to worry about is the safety of my family and those other families on the road around me. I am sure you will be fine with the Titan, Jolly LOVES his and I was hard pressed not to buy one myself, however as I already stated, I did not want to worry at all.

Good luck, it's a tough decision that I too had to make just a couple months ago. Regardless of your choice, just take your time driving and enjoy the journey, after all that is part of the fun!!!

Jason


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very good info Doug. Your numbers make an informed decision possible


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jared,
> 
> Here are the numbers on my Titan. I just weighed it this morning:
> 
> ...


Doug,

Thanks for the numbers. My back of the napkin math looked about the same, and as I am thinking about a 28RSS I have the same concerns about tongue weight. I will need to take mine to the scales. I have the SE BT OR 4x4 w/bench so my numbers will be a little different but probably not any better. Again thanks for the info.

Not Yet (May need to downsize)
Jared


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think that 460 tongue weight may be a little misleading. I weighed the tongue of our 21rs last season and with full propane and a battery, the tongue weight was 460. Being the 28rss is a full 1k heavier than the 21rs, the tongue weight would have to be more than 460.

A 28rss loaded ready for a trip would most likely weigh in around 6k or more. Hopefully someone here will be able to confirm that. 10-12% of the 6k total weight is 600-720# leaving very little additional payload for people and gear without exceeding the gvwr of the titan.

It's really important to load properly and have enough tongue weight. Too little in the way of tongue weight can lead to sway.

Good luck in making your decision, it gets very confusing. You doing the right thing by trying to figure everything out before buying. We bought first and figured the rest out later







That's why we wound up buying two trailers in two years, one to big, and then our outback which is just right.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

The really odd thing is if you look at the tounge weights in the specs page of the Outback web site. They are all over the place, and seem to have no logical relation to the weight of the trailer (Dry or GVWR).

Even though it is bigger, the 28RS-S has a relatively low tounge weight compared to most of the smaller trailers. For reference in this discussion, the specified weights are as follows:

MODEL / DRY WEIGHT / GVWR / TOUNGE

21RS / 3,990# / 5,500# / 360#
23RS / 4,360# / 6,000# / 340#
25RS-S / 4,655# / 6,000# / 440#
26RS / 4,480# / 6,000# / 600#
28BH-S / 4,930# / 7,000# / 560#
28RS-S / 5,270# / 7,000# / 460#

This make me wonder if there are other factors involved. Could the location of the trailer axles relative to the hitch have a bearing on the tounge weight spec? Is it possible that the 28RS-S center of gravity and axles are further forward, thus present a lighter tounge weight while maintaining the desired stability?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Doug,

Those are questions I don't know the answers to. I have always been told and read that tongue weight should be 10-12% of total trailer weight. From my own experience, when the tongue weight was too low, I had sway problems.

Is it possible it's a typo in the brochure? Our first trailer was a coachmen and the listed tongue weight in the brochure was 450, the actual was over 800!!

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mike,

My readings agree with what you are saying (10-12%), and I tend to lean towards the conservative (safe) on these things, which is why the Outback specs look so odd. The thought of a typo (several typos!) in the brochure AND on the website did cross my mind. I would hope that Keystone is a little more conscience about what they publish when it comes to issues with such a safety impact, but who knows?

Back to the issue of GVWR on the Titan. I work for a transportation company, with alot of people who supposedly know alot about hauling heavy loads, and to a person they are telling me not to worry too much about exceeding that spec by a few hundred pounds (I am guessing the MAXIMUM I would exceed would be about 400#).

A couple of examples they sight:

My officemate (and former 18 wheeler) has a Dodge 2500 3/4 ton diesel extended cab with a camper. This is not a large camper (no slideout or rear overhang), and when he is loaded for a trip, he exceeds his trucks GVWR by 1,000-1,200 pounds. And that is before he hitches up his MasterCraft! He reports no issues whatsoever with his rig.

As far as the Titan is concerned, this truck is supposed to be able to tow 9,400#. If I were to do that, with a 10% tounge weight (940#), I would exceed GVWR with a driver only and a full tank of gas. Reminds me of trying to sort out weight and balance on a Piper ("Yes, dear, your mother-in-law can come along, but we will have to land every 1/2 hour for fuel").

Bottom line, and I'm not trying to be argumentative here, is this: How rigid are these ratings? My Titan is easily able to pull a 28RS-S in *all specifications*, with the possible (probable) exception of truck GVWR. Furthermore, if I do hold to the GVWR spec, I would not be able to pull any of these trailers (or even my old Coleman, without exceeding the limit.

I think I need a Valium!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If I may interfere here, the GVWR of your Titan is what the manufacturer says is the most the vehicle can weigh. This takes several factors into account. Both the front and rear GAWR's, the brakes ability to repeatedly stop such load, the springs ability to carry such a load. The drive trains ability to move such a load.

While I've not heard of any state DOT's stopping a pickup towing a camper, as it is not a commercial vehicle, I do know that the fines for traveling overweight (over GVWR) can be quite heavy (pun intended).

I do not know if there is a right or wrong answer to this question. I do know that there are people towing bigger trailers with lessor vehicles who say that they have no problems. I know how my Avalanche feels towing my 26RS, and I don't think I would want to tow a 28BHS (my first choice) or a 28RSS with it.

If the dealer has one on the lot, see if he will let you take it for a test tow and determine how the Titan handles it.

No matter what you decide to do for a TV, or a TT, make sure you get a high quality WD hitch and sway control. A proper hitch setup will help make any towing experience better and safer.

Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> If I may interfere here, the GVWR of your Titan is what the manufacturer says is the most the vehicle can weigh. This takes several factors into account. Both the front and rear GAWR's, the brakes ability to repeatedly stop such load, the springs ability to carry such a load. The drive trains ability to move such a load.
> 
> While I've not heard of any state DOT's stopping a pickup towing a camper, as it is not a commercial vehicle, I do know that the fines for traveling overweight (over GVWR) can be quite heavy (pun intended).
> 
> ...


Good points, plus let me add this. . .if you are in an accident while towing, and God forbid, if there are injuries, there will be DOT investigations. Insurance companies have already proved that they will not pay any claims if you are found to be towing "out of spec"

It is a shame we live in such a litigious society, but, unless you are a Rockefeller, you will most likely be financially ruined for life.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Doug,

As I stated in my earlier reply, I just went through the same agony with the Toyota Tundra in September/October.

The Toyota dealer told me it could do it, the RV dealer told me the truck could do it, however the "factory" recommended tow ratings told me I couldn't do it. I even went as far as contacting Toyota themselves, at the factory level, and they confirmed that it would not be prudent to exceed those weight ratings.

I have to be honest, part of my decision to purchase another new truck to pull the camper was the fear of "getting caught" pulling more weight than I am allowed to. Let's just say that you pull the camper, over weight with the Titan. We will assume that you have a WD hitch and quality break controller, however you are involved in an accident. IF the issue of weight ratings and GCWR were to come up as part of the investigation of the accident, were would that leave you. Especially since you know that you are probably exceeding those limits.

My point in all of this is that I think those weights are listed because that is the maximum amount of stress that your vehicle is SUPPOSED to handle. Can it do more? Sure. Should it? No. Remember, if it were a tractor trailer that was involved in an accident because he couldn't break sufficienty due to being 5,000 pounds overweight, we would consider the driver wreckless and/or careless.

Just stuff to think about. Make the best decision for your family as well as those on the road with you.

Jason


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Doug,

From what you stated, your right at the edge of your GVWR and are looking for more comfort zone. May I suggest you consider increasing the load range of your tires to D or E, adding air shocks to the rear end of your TV, making sure your TV has a tranny cooler, perhaps switching to synthetics in your drivetrain components. Each of these will give you a bit more wiggle room and comfort area and is not nearly as expensive as going to a new TV. If you really want the 28rs and are this close, these things may help. If you choose a trailer you don't really want, you'll be kicking yourself later on.

Just my $.02.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to have to agree with dougdogs, Tim and Jason on this one. The gvwr and the gcwr should not be exceeded. Not only is there the possibility of getting into trouble legally, the closer you are to maximum weights, the more wear and tear there is on your truck.

Mike


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The specifications sticker on the door frame specifically states "with P285/70/17" and those OEM tires are BFG Rugged TA with a weight capacity of [email protected] psi. If I move to an LT like the BFG AT TA with a capacity of [email protected] psi does that change the truck capacities? Since I do not yet have a trailer I am looking for reality. I truly appreciate your knowledge.

Not Yet (more confused today than yesterday)
Jared


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Changing the tires won't change any of the other load capacities. Like Tim mentioned above, the mfgs. determine those ratings based on brakes, springs, etc.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes Jared, confusion does seem to be the order of the day on this discussion! I spent alot of time thinking about this last night, when I should have been sleeping, and a thought occured to me (always dangerous, that!).

Why does the sticker list the GVWR at 6,499 pounds? Why not an even 6,500#? All of the other ratings (axles, tow, etc.) appear to be rounded to the nearest 100#, but not the GVWR... it is to the pound. Are they telling us that 6,499# is safe, but if you add one more pound you are unsafe?

My thought is that there may be more involved here than meets the eye. Is there some reason Nissan is trying to stay under 6,500#? Is there a tax or insurability issue with vehicles 6,500# and greater. EPA or DOT standards? Something of that nature, that would cause Nissan to list the GVWR at 6,499# instead of 6,500#?

I personally do not know of anything along those lines, but it seems odd to me. If we were to assume that that is the case, then we are kind of left twisting in the wind as to what a true GVWR is. My own engineering background also tells me that the manufacturer will build in a certain 'buffer' rating between what the capacity is listed as, and what it truly is. In structural engineering that is usually 20% or more (100% in some cases).

I guess it comes down to one's personal comfort level. For me, I have to look at the whole picture in context: Power and torque - more than adequate, brakes - very strong with state of the art electronic control (ABS, auto-load sensing bias control, etc.), front axle weight - easily within range, rear axle weight - easily within range, GCVWR - easily within range, I will be using a quality LD / Sway control hitch (Equal-i-zer), GVWR... pretty close one way or the other, but probably will exceed by a couple hundred pounds (maybe 5%).

Also, as I stated earlier - and not to beat a dead horse - but if one holds to the GVWR on the Titan, you really can't pull anything with it. With my petite wife, two small children and a beagle on board, I would be over limit with a 21RS. Realistically, I would be over limit with our old Coleman pop-up (I pulled that for years with a Dodge Grand Caravan and had no trouble at all). And I know, the Titan is more capable than the Caravan!

As for the liability issue, what is being said here is probably true. Yes we do live in a litigious society, and frankly, if someone wants to sue you, they will find something to sue you over. As a note here, any tow vehicle or TT manual I have ever seen clearly states that you should 'NEVER EXCEED 50 MPH WHEN TOWING". Hmmm.... I wonder how many of us follow that specification. And how would that look in our hypothetical accident litigation!?

Tough question this... But I'm still sold on towing the 28RS-S with my Titan. In my heart and mind I truly believe the Titan is more than capable. And as anyone should be - when towing - I will be extremely attentive, focused and cautious with my driving. Beyond that... I'm not going to worry about it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Why does the sticker list the GVWR at 6,499 pounds? Why not an even 6,500#? All of the other ratings (axles, tow, etc.) appear to be rounded to the nearest 100#, but not the GVWR... it is to the pound. Are they telling us that 6,499# is safe, but if you add one more pound you are unsafe?


I will agree with the rating numbers on this one. I forgot all about this little bit of info when I originally posted. To classifiy the vehicle certain ways, it must have a specific GVWR. The 6499# on the Nissan is most likely linked to an import restriction, or something similar (pure speculation on my part), perhaps having a higher import tax on vehicles 6500# and over.

If you look at all light duty trucks today, you will find that the old 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, 1 ton terms are still used, but are seldom accurate. Originally, these terms related to the vehicles payload capacity. But back in the 80's (I think), it was changed to reflect the vehicles GVWR, and determine where the vehicle would fall in the EPA/DOT regulations. That is why almost all 150/1500 series (depending on make) trucks have a GVWR under 8,600#, 250/2500 under 9,200#, 250SD/2500HD under 9,600#, and 350/3500 under 9,900#. (I may be off on a few of these figures, but you get the idea)

As an example, my Avalanche has a door sticker weight of 5600#, and a GVWR of 7000#. That is almost 3/4 ton, and yet the truck is rated as a 1/2 ton.

Like I concluded in my previous post, take it for a test tow, and make your decision on how it all feels.

Good luck with what ever you decide, and remember to have fun.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is an intersting thread from a Titan board on towing. Not saying it is right, just possible.

http://www.titantalk.com/forums/showthread...92&page=1&pp=15

Jared


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Been a while... but as always, willing to put in my 2 cents









We have a Titan 4x4 off road, loaded with all the goodies.

We tow the 25RS-S.... We started towing with the Expedition and that is why we went with the 25 footer. If we had the Titan before the TT we would have gone with the 28RS-S, and been very comfortable in doing so.

With these "lite" TT's the Expedition didn't even have a problem in pulling the "weight" it was the wheelbase that was a concern (for us). 
I personally am a little less worried about the trailer weight as I am (would be) with the TT length vs wheel base. I'd rather be the dog than the tail!

That said.... PDX Doug I see you are from the same neck of the woods as us. We are up on Cooper Mountain (Beaverton/Aloha area) with our Canteen Green









and a Merry Christmas to All sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The TITAN was specifically designed to tow MORE WEIGHT THAN ANY TRUCK IN IT'S CLASS. (that's their claim anyway)

5.6 Liter Endurance V-8, 305 HP, 379 flbs torque, 5 speed tranny, Dana axles, Rancho shocks, etc.

I'm all about safety...but come on. This is a half ton pickup on STEROIDS, and I believe she will tow his OUTBACK down the highway safely, no matter what numbers are stuck on the door panel.

Just about everybody compared this new truck with the 'big 3' to see if it was for real. The numbers speak for themselves. Just read a few:

2004 Tow Vehicle of the Year!

Here are a few more highly respected tests:
Titan Press

I think the TITAN is a very capable truck. Am I an expert? No. Just my two cents. Those engineers get paid the big bucks to be WAY smarter than me!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey NWcamper,

Or should I say "Hey Neighbor!". We live at the base of Cooper Mtn. (170th & Hart area)







. I'll keep an eye out for you. Our Titan is a silver '04 CrewCab LE.

Love to talk shop sometime.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

It is "neighbor" action

We are Gassner/Miller Hill Rd area "Miller Highlands" I guess that would be about midway up Cooper Mtn.

Our Titan is '04 Canteen Green crewcab 4x4 (looking into a shell for it). Have the sliding tool box and can use the shell with it.

and go figure we have a "Grant" too!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> This is a half ton pickup on STEROIDS,


Ain't that the truth!

You feel like you are getting a 3/4 ton for the gas mileage of a half ton









We do enjoy our Titan and it just looks really cool too!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well, if you guys call your titans a 1/2 ton on steroids and have a 1200# payload, then what do you call my yukon?









empty weight with full tank of gas 4800#
gvwr 6500#

available payload 1700#

Just call my truck the 1/2 ton Barry Bonds
















Merry Christmas, just joking around

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Hmmmm, now we have some payload envy going around.







What would Freud say about this.......


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Payload envy...I like it.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Here are the numbers on my Titan. I just weighed it this morning:
> 
> I have an '04 LE CrewCab 4x4, fully equiped (Except no offroad package).
> Truck was weighed with full fuel load and driver (200#) only. No bed accessories onboard.
> ...


Yukon's got 1700# available payload, no payload envy here









The 3/4 ton guys are probably cracking up at this payload discussion.

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Rick Schabo (Sep 21, 2004)

Not Yet said:


> Sorry for the double post. To you Titan owners out there. What is your Carrying Capacity as listed on the sticker inside the door? I am trying to work out the numbers on my truck so that I can narrow in on an appropriate trailer. Also is any of you have taken the truck to the scales, what kind of weights did you get. Thanks.
> 
> Not Yet (need to weigh my truck)
> Jared
> [snapback]20339[/snapback]​


Jared,

Towing capacity on mine was 9400. I have the LE without the off-road package. I believe it is 9500 with the off-road package.

Rick


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Payload envy, huh.
My '99 F350..... 5600 lbs in the bed
Rated to tow...10000 lbs
GCVW............15500 lbs
Actual weight....7500 lbs (steel cap, tools, etc.)
25RSS..............5800 lbs (loaded for a trip)

Mileage........is killing me! 12 mpg on a good day, 7 mpg towing

It's time to look for a diesel

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got 4x4, Off Road, & Tow package and the Tow Cap is 9,400.


----------

